# Jmgo U1 4K UST @ $1300



## wheelee

Not much info on the net on this one but is now selling in china for RMB8999!
it uses XPR could be at Cedia?

pics for reference




































https://www.touying.com/t-16269-1.html

thanks @*roni44* for the heads up, I'll check out their show room here in Dongguan.


----------



## roni44

@wheelee, thanks for posting it, let me know when you see it in person, if it's decent, I'm getting one for sure. If I'm not mistaking, JmGo has been sending pre-production unit to users you can see actual Photo in Tmall. Glad I hold off on Optoma i5.


----------



## qoopy

Great find, wheelee.


More info on JMGO U1 Laser 4K UST:


Official annoucemnet:

http://en.jmgo.com/news/native-4k-vs-true-4k-vs-1080p-pixel-shifting-projector.html


Initial review

http://www.myfirstprojector.com/jmgo-u1-laser-tv-projector/
http://www.myfirstprojector.com/jmgo-u1-vs-jmgo-s2-laser-tv-projectors-review/


Pre order RMB8999/- on TMall, 7999/- for first 300:

https://jmgo.tmall.com/?spm=a220o.1000855.1997427133.d4918065.793b4994wQd9FB
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=572960425463&skuId=3900573914354


----------



## rocklee

Good stuff Wheelee, I cannot keep up with JMGO's product range as they have so many (more than XGIMI), but I think this one is also a faux-4K projector based on the price (same as the Optoma). No mention of the DMD used so could be 0.47. JMGO has the edge here over XGIMI so we'll see how XGIMI responds.

Only a year ago we talked about how far laser and 4K projectors could be from being affordable...but here we are  Could this be the 4K projector you've been waiting for?


----------



## elRaid

rocklee said:


> No mention of the DMD used so could be 0.47.


in the press release indicated 0.66" chip:



qoopy said:


> Official annoucemnet:
> 
> http://en.jmgo.com/news/native-4k-vs-true-4k-vs-1080p-pixel-shifting-projector.html


----------



## rocklee

elRaid said:


> in the press release indicated 0.66" chip:


Wow, if that's the case then this would be a better alternative to the faux-4K Benqs.

UPDATE: Just found out that this model can be purchased for 7999rmb through a special promotion


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

rocklee said:


> Wow, if that's the case then this would be a better alternative to the faux-4K Benqs.
> 
> UPDATE: Just found out that this model can be purchased for 7999rmb through a special promotion



I want to order it with the special promotion but the site is only in Chinese and I do not know if they will ship it to the USA.


Are there any other site to pre-order or order this projector?


----------



## monakh

rocklee said:


> Wow, if that's the case then this would be a better alternative to the faux-4K Benqs.
> 
> UPDATE: Just found out that this model can be purchased for 7999rmb through a special promotion


Under $1200? That's a helluva price!


----------



## wheelee

I guess the International version will have a different model #?

http://jmgous.rocks/forum/index.php?topic=166.0


----------



## springroll2000

I think it's safe to say the floodgate is open and we will start to see companies start releasing similar projectors at lesser and lesser price tag.

The big question remains...for these Chinese brands (Xiaomi, Jmgo, Xgimi...etc), which ones of them are certified and support HDCP 2.2? It seems Xiaomi does, for certain.


----------



## wheelee

springroll2000 said:


> I think it's safe to say the floodgate is open and we will start to see companies start releasing similar projectors at lesser and lesser price tag.
> 
> The big question remains...for these Chinese brands (Xiaomi, Jmgo, Xgimi...etc), which ones of them are certified and support HDCP 2.2? It seems Xiaomi does, for certain.


yup! 2019 will be the year of affordable 4K UST Laser/ LED PJ's
I think someone tried the Lune from Xgimi & it can play HDCP 2.2


----------



## springroll2000

wheelee said:


> yup! 2019 will be the year of affordable 4K UST Laser/ LED PJ's
> I think someone tried the Lune from Xgimi & it can play HDCP 2.2


It was later found that it actually doesn't.


----------



## 3DBob

The .66 chip does not support 3D since the pixels are smaller. If it did, the 3D screen would be a smaller 1080p display subset of the larger 4k chip. My guess is that they are using the .47 chip, which is smaller, though they say they are using the .66 chip. As with the lumens and contrast, you really can't trust anything that comes out of these companies as a lot of it ends up to be made up specs.


----------



## rocklee

3DBob said:


> The .66 chip does not support 3D since the pixels are smaller. If it did, the 3D screen would be a smaller 1080p display subset of the larger 4k chip. My guess is that they are using the .47 chip, which is smaller, though they say they are using the .66 chip. As with the lumens and contrast, you really can't trust anything that comes out of these companies as a lot of it ends up to be made up specs.


Which companies? I know Benq heads this department in their marketing.


----------



## 3DBob

rocklee said:


> Which companies? I know Benq heads this department in their marketing.


China based companies. As for Japanese companies like Benq, Optoma had the wrong chip mentioned in their early marketing of their new 4K projectors UHD 50, 51A.


----------



## wheelee

3DBob said:


> China based companies. As for Japanese companies like Benq, Optoma had the wrong chip mentioned in their early marketing of their new 4K projectors UHD 50, 51A.


hmmm i thought those companies are from Taiwan.


----------



## 3DBob

wheelee said:


> hmmm i thought those companies are from Taiwan.


Yup, my bad.


----------



## rocklee

3DBob said:


> China based companies. As for Japanese companies like Benq, Optoma had the wrong chip mentioned in their early marketing of their new 4K projectors UHD 50, 51A.


They're not Japanese companies, and China based companies like the ones listed on this forum use the same marketing strategies as everybody else and in fact offer more details than what I've seen from Benq and Optoma.


----------



## JRock3x8

my screen will be a whole hell of a lot bigger than 100" 

my only issue will be the length of the HDMI cord which will have to go forward past the screen wall (2'-ish) , turn right 6' and down the wall 4'-ish to the speaker tube, and then about 20' back to my AV closet and then another 4' or so to the AVR. That's 36'! Eeek!


----------



## juic-E-juice

Seeing all these non-US units is a bit frustrating. I’m hoping our market starts to see some movement soon. Otherwise, I’ll be forced to learn Mandarin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelee

juic-E-juice said:


> Seeing all these non-US units is a bit frustrating. I’m hoping our market starts to see some movement soon. Otherwise, I’ll be forced to learn Mandarin!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



lol, no need let google camera translate do all that work.


----------



## rocklee

SanDiegoGuy said:


> I want to order it with the special promotion but the site is only in Chinese and I do not know if they will ship it to the USA.
> 
> 
> Are there any other site to pre-order or order this projector?


There are a couple that I know of on the internet that probably can (not sure why I can't list them but I can say "Amazon").

Those would be your best bet, otherwise, fly to China or Hong Kong (maybe Singapore might have them) and purchase it directly. I find support in most stores to be invaluable as they have the time and resources to help you set it up, if there's an issue with that unit (rarely) then they'll be happy to swap it out for another. 

You'll also need to keep in mind of the screen that you will need to go along with these UST projectors, as they have their own special screens for daytime usage (quite effective actually). Some screens can't be folded, so you will have to find out the ones that can so that they can be shipped easily overseas.


----------



## rocklee

JRock3x8 said:


> my screen will be a whole hell of a lot bigger than 100"
> 
> my only issue will be the length of the HDMI cord which will have to go forward past the screen wall (2'-ish) , turn right 6' and down the wall 4'-ish to the speaker tube, and then about 20' back to my AV closet and then another 4' or so to the AVR. That's 36'! Eeek!


Move everything to the front.


----------



## monakh

Rocklee, do you remember once you recommended this el cheapo gray screen material from a vendor on AE? That's not ALR material, right? Are you still using the same with your Lune or did you "upgrade"? 

Sent from my OnePlus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocklee

monakh said:


> Rocklee, do you remember once you recommended this el cheapo gray screen material from a vendor on AE? That's not ALR material, right? Are you still using the same with your Lune or did you "upgrade"?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 6 using Tapatalk


I have tested it with the Lune. Although it works, I find that the Lune performs much better on a white/lighter surface. As I mentioned on the other thread, I'm making my own screen right now.


----------



## JRock3x8

rocklee said:


> Move everything to the front.


no way


----------



## rocklee

springroll2000 said:


> It was later found that it actually doesn't.


Sigh. All the big branded models support it, it's just not prominently advertised because the majority of this market do not use bluray nor play PS4. Everybody is using streaming media now.


----------



## JmGOUS

The U1 shown above is Chinese only and will not be sold outside of China. The International version will be available later this year.


----------



## JmGOUS

wheelee said:


> Not much info on the net on this one but is now selling in china for RMB8999!
> it uses XPR could be at Cedia?
> 
> pics for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.touying.com/t-16269-1.html
> 
> thanks @*roni44* for the heads up, I'll check out their show room here in Dongguan.


JmGO will not attend CEDIA this year.


----------



## JmGOUS

3DBob said:


> The .66 chip does not support 3D since the pixels are smaller. If it did, the 3D screen would be a smaller 1080p display subset of the larger 4k chip. My guess is that they are using the .47 chip, which is smaller, though they say they are using the .66 chip. As with the lumens and contrast, you really can't trust anything that comes out of these companies as a lot of it ends up to be made up specs.


The JmGO U1 supports 3D. It is advertised above.


----------



## JackB

JmGOUS said:


> The JmGO U1 supports 3D. It is advertised above.


Does it have HDCP 2.2 on the HDMI inputs? I am finding that many of these small projectors do not.


----------



## JmGOUS

3DBob said:


> The .66 chip does not support 3D since the pixels are smaller. If it did, the 3D screen would be a smaller 1080p display subset of the larger 4k chip. My guess is that they are using the .47 chip, which is smaller, though they say they are using the .66 chip. As with the lumens and contrast, you really can't trust anything that comes out of these companies as a lot of it ends up to be made up specs.


Also here is the TMALL 3D ad for the JmGO U1.


----------



## JmGOUS

JackB said:


> Does it have HDCP 2.2 on the HDMI inputs? I am finding that many of these small projectors do not.


Yes, the U1 supports HDCP 2.2 as do the current production JmGO SA and the upcoming JmGO N21.


----------



## rocklee

JmGOUS said:


> Also here is the TMALL 3D ad for the JmGO U1.


We've seen the ads already , but is there a local review out for the U1? In Chinese is okay.


----------



## JmGOUS

rocklee said:


> We've seen the ads already , but is there a local review out for the U1? In Chinese is okay.


No. The U1 official launch is Thursday in Beijing. I was just responding to the "no 3D" comment.


----------



## monakh

JmGOUS said:


> No. The U1 official launch is Thursday in Beijing. I was just responding to the "no 3D" comment.


Is the U1 available in Hong Kong starting today? If so, then where? 

Sent from my OnePlus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JmGOUS

Not today but in the next week or so it should be. Wait to see the official announcement on Thursday.


----------



## 3DBob

If the U1 supports 3D and used the .66 larger TI chip, then the 3D image will be smaller than the full 16:9 screen. The micro-mirror array of that chip is 2716 x 1528, NOT 1920x1080. They would need to stop the XPR function that vibrates the chip for 4K and use a portion of the 2716x1528 pixels. I suppose they could upscale the 1920x1080 3D image to 2716x1528, but no one has done that so far. If they do it, and it works out, perhaps others would follow, and you would get a slightly sharper image. I'm skeptical, though. I think they are using the .47 1920x1080 4K chip used in the newer, smaller 4K projectors. That's all I'm saying. And using the small .47 chip makes more sense for the smaller size of the U1. I'm not trying to take away from the excitement of this projector, as it has a lot of wanted features. In fact, @JmGOUS, provide me a demo to put through it's paces, and I will give you an honest, unbiased review...

Here are some points to consider:
On this page it says the U1 uses the .66 chip and two phase 4K http://en.jmgo.com/news/native-4k-vs-true-4k-vs-1080p-pixel-shifting-projector.htm
If you scroll down this page, you will see an image stating a .47 DMD is used. https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=572960425463&skuId=3900573914354
The downside of the using the .47 chip is that light border around the image due to unused pixels in the .47 chip that all of the 4K projectors using that chip suffer from. 
In another statement, it stated 10,000:1 contrast ratio. In the above link specs it states Contrast degree: 3001:1-4000:1
In the "revews" which appear to be rehashing the specs, it states the max lumens is 4,000. The specs say 2,000.

Remember my previous statement that you can't always believe the statements made by the companies that make them. The true nature of the projector will come out soon...will be interesting to see the truth...


----------



## monakh

Or, to give manufacturers the benefit of the doubt, it could just be typographical errors on promotional materials. 

Sent from my OnePlus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sage11x

If this projector uses a .66" XPR DMD and features 3D it will be the first of it's kind. The .66" DMD has a 'native' resolution of 2716 x 1529 when the optical actuator is disabled. To display a 3D HD blu-ray you would either need to suffer with a large black border around the image or upscale the 1080p image to '1529p'. That's not cheap or easy. When considering the shrinking (shrunk?) market for 3D content, most manufacturers don't consider it worth the effort.


Meanwhile, a projector that uses the .47" XPR DMD simply needs to disable the optical actuator as the native resolution of the DMD is 1920 x 1080. That's native HD and makes running HD 3D cheap AND easy-- Or at least we hoped it would be easy. Turns out there are still some issues when passing a 3D source through an HDCP 2.2 HDMI connection. This is probably why a lot of .47" equipped projectors have simply chosen to omit 3D altogether.


----------



## problebee

Probably the wrong place to ask this but it's the only active jmgo thread I could find.

My fiancee bought me a j7. I love the hell out of it but I don't know how to activate a hidden menu for enhanced mode or whatever. My roku says it should easily do HDR 4k at 60 but always black screens if it isn't 30hz. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rocklee

Some new pictures:




























JMGO also has a new faux-4K LED projector called X3:


----------



## JmGOUS

Also, they announced the S3. An upgraded version of the S2.


----------



## rocklee

Finally some pictures!









































































Feedback translated from Chinese:



> The nut U1 lens uses 9 high-precision lenses, which contain UD lenses equivalent to the optical properties of fluorite lenses, which can improve the secondary spectrum elimination effect, with low refraction and low dispersion. As for the resolution of the projected picture, I have said before, it is 4K, and the brightness of the projected stream is 2000 ANSI lumens. If you don't understand the meaning of the ANSI lumen unit, you can check it online because some brands like to use IOS. Lumens are used as projection brightness parameters.
> 
> Each side of the nut U1 is provided with a metal mesh of "aviation aluminum alloy", and the sound is also designed behind the metal mesh. In terms of sound design, the nut U1 adopts a floating design sound chamber, a 53mm large speaker, 14 ohm low impedance, and is also equipped with a professional-grade DSP digital power amplifier chip.
> 
> The nut U1 supports the playback of 3D movies, and can be viewed with special 3D glasses. It also supports the opening of dynamic contrast and motion compensation.
> 
> The nut U1 is an ultra-short-focus laser TV with a throw ratio of 0.21:1. When you are 21CM away from the wall, you can project a screen of about 100 inches! The biggest picture that the nut U1 can project is of course more than 100 inches, provided that the wall of your home is large enough.


----------



## mikey26

Hi there,

Do you have specs of the U1? Want to know if native resolution is in fact 4k.


----------



## JRock3x8

mikey26 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have specs of the U1? Want to know if native resolution is in fact 4k.




No it’s pixel shifted. You aren’t going to see native 4k at this price for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey26

JRock3x8 said:


> No it’s pixel shifted. You aren’t going to see native 4k at this price for years.
> 
> 
> Hi i understand its pixelshifted, but i just found the resolution will be 3840x2160dpi which is what I was asking. Sometimes, the chinese say 4k resolution but the projector is actually native full hd 1080p and only 4k compatible.
> 
> This one will actually show 8 million+ pixels, so its native resolution is 4k even though its pixelshifted. Great price, even for pixelshifting.
> 
> Anyone know if this can be shipped to australia? I know its chinese version only, but maybe we can still get it shipped. Tmall shows a listing with shipping to Australia, but im not sure if its legit. Anyone had experience shipping from Tmall or Taobao?


----------



## monakh

Yeah, good luck with that. And yes, it's proper 4K PJ that uses pixel shifting to achieve the resolution. 

Sent from my OnePlus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRock3x8

mikey26 said:


> JRock3x8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it’s pixel shifted. You aren’t going to see native 4k at this price for years.
> 
> 
> Hi i understand its pixelshifted, but i just found the resolution will be 3840x2160dpi which is what I was asking. Sometimes, the chinese say 4k resolution but the projector is actually native full hd 1080p and only 4k compatible.
> 
> This one will actually show 8 million+ pixels, so its native resolution is 4k even though its pixelshifted. Great price, even for pixelshifting.
> 
> Anyone know if this can be shipped to australia? I know its chinese version only, but maybe we can still get it shipped. Tmall shows a listing with shipping to Australia, but im not sure if its legit. Anyone had experience shipping from Tmall or Taobao?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought someone said there was going to be an international model if you read back a page or so.
> 
> also CEDIA is next week so hang tight for at least a week.
Click to expand...


----------



## springroll2000

JmGOUS said:


> Yes, the U1 supports HDCP 2.2 as do the current production JmGO SA and the upcoming JmGO N21.


Hi - It's great to see official represenation from JMGO on this forum! I have a few questions.

1. Does it mean all faux-4K projects from JMGO supports HDCP 2.2? Including the upcoming X3?
2. Besides the U1, will the X3 also have an international version? Where will they be sold? Any insights on what other models will have international version?
3. Do the Chinese version of the JMGO projectors have the ability to handle international power requirements (voltage and frequency)?


----------



## JmGOUS

1. Does it mean all faux-4K projects from JMGO supports HDCP 2.2? Including the upcoming X3?

Yes.


2. Besides the U1, will the X3 also have an international version? 

Yes.

Where will they be sold? 

JmGOUS in the US as well as internationally.

Any insights on what other models will have an international version?

Yes. More new models are coming later this year that will be both Chinese and International. It's too early to discuss them at this point.

3. Do the Chinese version of the JMGO projectors have the ability to handle international power requirements (voltage and frequency)?

The Chinese projectors are compatible with 100-240V however some models will not be officially sold outside of China.


----------



## springroll2000

Thanks for the quick response.
For consumers outside of US (such as myself, a Canadian), is the official international store the one on aliexpress (https://jmgo.aliexpress.com/store/)?
Are there plans on getting international versions certified for Android TV OS and Netflix?
Can you elaborate on the differences between the Chinese and international versions? Are there ways to flash the international ROM to the Chinese version?



JmGOUS said:


> 1. Does it mean all faux-4K projects from JMGO supports HDCP 2.2? Including the upcoming X3?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 2. Besides the U1, will the X3 also have an international version?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Where will they be sold?
> 
> JmGOUS in the US as well as internationally.
> 
> Any insights on what other models will have an international version?
> 
> Yes. More new models are coming later this year that will be both Chinese and International. It's too early to discuss them at this point.
> 
> 3. Do the Chinese version of the JMGO projectors have the ability to handle international power requirements (voltage and frequency)?
> 
> The Chinese projectors are compatible with 100-240V however some models will not be officially sold outside of China.


----------



## JmGOUS

For consumers outside of US (such as myself, a Canadian), is the official international store the one on aliexpress (https://jmgo.aliexpress.com/store/)? 

JmGOUS is the official store for the US and Canada. We ship globally. 

Are there plans on getting international versions certified for Android TV OS and Netflix? 

Netflix is self certification. I will pursue getting listed with JmGO Corp. Netflix and android TV both work with all JmGO International projectors. 

Can you elaborate on the differences between the Chinese and international versions? Are there ways to flash the international ROM to the Chinese version?

They vary between models. In all cases the Chinese versions are Chinese only and cannot be modified for International languages. Some are the same spec wise and others are different. For example the SA is the international version of the SC. It has more ANSI lumens.


----------



## curtlots

Very interesting projector. Curious, can it be ceiling mounted?


----------



## schumy

Dear JmGOUS 

>1. Does it mean all faux-4K projects from JMGO supports HDCP 2.2? Including the upcoming X3?

>Yes.


Appreciate your clarification on the above - do you mean both Chinese domestic version and International version of all faux-4K projects from JMGO supports HDCP 2.2? 

I have owned a JMGO SC (purchased from Taobao) few months ago, but have not checked if it is HDCP2.2 compliant. I am very interested in the new U1 (Chinese version) but only if it is HDCP2.2 compliant. 

Many thanks for your help in advance. Cheers


----------



## dragonbud0

Did not see any color wheel or speed specs? I'm RBE sensitive.


----------



## mikey26

schumy said:


> Dear JmGOUS
> 
> >1. Does it mean all faux-4K projects from JMGO supports HDCP 2.2? Including the upcoming X3?
> 
> >Yes.
> 
> 
> Appreciate your clarification on the above - do you mean both Chinese domestic version and International version of all faux-4K projects from JMGO supports HDCP 2.2?
> 
> I have owned a JMGO SC (purchased from Taobao) few months ago, but have not checked if it is HDCP2.2 compliant. I am very interested in the new U1 (Chinese version) but only if it is HDCP2.2 compliant.
> 
> Many thanks for your help in advance. Cheers


Hi schumy, does taobao and tmall ship these projectors to you outside of China? I go to the taobao and tmall links and they show shipping to me in Australia, but im not sure if the products are legit. How do i know who's selling it? Do you have a recommended store which you know shipped your SC and is now selling the U1. I dont care if its chinese language, ill figure it out. Just need to find the 1 icon for hdmi, the rest should be easy.

Thanks

Michael


----------



## JmGOUS

We do not have information on the U1 in terms of ceiling mount. It will not be sold outside of China. 

The S3 International 4K version cannot be ceiling mounted as we are told however this needs to be confirmed. The S3 will be released for sales soon.


----------



## JRock3x8

....and crossed off the list...


----------



## curtlots

JmGOUS said:


> We do not have information on the U1 in terms of ceiling mount. It will not be sold outside of China.
> 
> The S3 International 4K version cannot be ceiling mounted as we are told however this needs to be confirmed. The S3 will be released for sales soon.


That seems like an extremely odd omission. Why would anyone want to have this near floor level, or on a bench/stand when it could be mounted at the top edge of the screen and out of the way.


----------



## JmGOUS

We do not have information on the U1 in terms of ceiling mount. It will not be sold outside of China. 
The S3 International 4K version cannot be ceiling mounted as we are told however this needs to be confirmed. The S3 will be released for sales soon.

That seems like an extremely odd omission. Why would anyone want to have this near floor level, or on a bench/stand when it could be mounted at the top edge of the screen and out of the way. 


We agree with you. Maybe when we confirm we will have a different answer.


----------



## rocklee

JmGOUS said:


> We do not have information on the U1 in terms of ceiling mount. It will not be sold outside of China.
> 
> The S3 International 4K version cannot be ceiling mounted as we are told however this needs to be confirmed. The S3 will be released for sales soon.


Do you have any pictures, videos or other information of it and the other models that I've mentioned since you're representing the brand. It seems strange that I've posted updates on the U1 before you did.


----------



## coderguy

curtlots said:


> That seems like an extremely odd omission. Why would anyone want to have this near floor level, or on a bench/stand when it could be mounted at the top edge of the screen and out of the way.


Most UST projectors cannot be ceiling mounted, not unless you do it very awkwardly with a long mount or have a very low ceiling with a giant screen.
The whole point of UST is the convenience of being able to place the projector right in front of the screen, for people that don't have room behind them.
UST projectors have tiny throw ratios that are not flexible, the projector has to remain close to the screen.


----------



## JmGOUS

We do not have information on the U1 in terms of ceiling mount. It will not be sold outside of China. 
The S3 International 4K version cannot be ceiling mounted as we are told however this needs to be confirmed. The S3 will be released for sales soon.

Do you have any pictures, videos or other information of it and the other models that I've mentioned since you're representing the brand. It seems strange that I've posted updates on the U1 before you did.

We are not a part of JmGO however we are their official reseller in the US. Since we cannot sell the Chinese versions we really don’t have much interest in them. Plus what you read from unofficial JmGO sources does not contain correct information a lot of times. 

As soon as we have the final specs for the International versions we will publish them. 

Anything other than an official press release from JmGO or something posted on their website is unreliable. We don’t want to spread fake news!


----------



## rocklee

JmGOUS said:


> We do not have information on the U1 in terms of ceiling mount. It will not be sold outside of China.
> The S3 International 4K version cannot be ceiling mounted as we are told however this needs to be confirmed. The S3 will be released for sales soon.
> 
> Do you have any pictures, videos or other information of it and the other models that I've mentioned since you're representing the brand. It seems strange that I've posted updates on the U1 before you did.
> 
> We are not a part of JmGO however we are their official reseller in the US. Since we cannot sell the Chinese versions we really don’t have much interest in them. Plus what you read from unofficial JmGO sources does not contain correct information a lot of times.
> 
> As soon as we have the final specs for the International versions we will publish them.
> 
> Anything other than an official press release from JmGO or something posted on their website is unreliable. We don’t want to spread fake news!


But you said that you would have information by Thursday,



> Not today but in the next week or so it should be. Wait to see the official announcement on Thursday.


Can you point out what information on JMGO's press release or their website of the U1 that has been unreliable or fake? Chinese review sites all get their sources from one place, JMGO.

Even though this is a U1 thread, do you actually have anything on the S3 then?


----------



## JmGOUS

Can you point out what information on JMGO's press release or their website of the U1 that has been unreliable or fake? Chinese review sites all get their sources from one place, JMGO.
Even though this is a U1 thread, do you actually have anything on the S3 then?

That information about the Chinese version isn’t available (ceiling mount). It really doesn’t matter since they won’t be selling it out of China. We will not be selling it at JmGOUS unless they decide to make a U1 International and as far as we know there are no plans for that. 

There are several sellers that claim to be the official JmGO online store that are all false. They are buying stock from other official sellers and offer no customer support. 

If you find something posted on the JmGO website blog it is correct. 

There is a least one review source that does not necessarily have the right information or adds to it what they think. For example they claim all JmGOs convert 2D to 3D, none do that. 

We just recently learned of the S3. We have some information. We will post that on our website when it becomes available. 

FYI - JmGOUS is not a part of JmGO. We are their only authorized reseller in the US.


----------



## ps2br

.47" XPR DMD ?


----------



## qoopy

There appears to be a 50% price hike.


----------



## schumy

qoopy said:


> There appears to be a 50% price hike.


Yes, I am very perplexed... Price in Taobao has been increased from 8999 rmb (and 7999 for the first 300 buyers) to 14999rmb... What is JMGO thinking???


----------



## qoopy

I remember FED reminding everyone inflation is under control at less than 2%, as long as we run huge trade deficit buying cheap mic products....


----------



## wheelee

so the X3 is 4K XPR also @ LED?


----------



## qoopy

Price back down again, apparently after FED warning.


----------



## JRock3x8

I guess I don’t understand the argument against ceiling mount. All you have to do is flip the picture and add mounting screw holes. 

There’s just no way i am putting a $1000+ device where someone could touch it or bump it. 

Edit. Also all educational use UST PJs are overhead mount. So there is most definitely precedent. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silver-eye

@JmGOUS

Any partners in Europe?

Love to order it, but the customs fees would be half of the projector price (at least in my country).


----------



## 3DSammy

JRock3x8 said:


> I guess I don’t understand the argument against ceiling mount. ...


The Xiaomi Mi UST (2017) Chinese only version had four screw holes for a ceiling mount and had various screen display modes including flipped/reverse image for any mount position or screen placement. So it does seem strange assuming the U1 (as seen in pictures) does not have the SA's retracting lens cover but even that shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## coderguy

JRock3x8 said:


> I guess I don’t understand the argument against ceiling mount. All you have to do is flip the picture and add mounting screw holes.
> 
> There’s just no way i am putting a $1000+ device where someone could touch it or bump it.
> 
> Edit. Also all educational use UST PJs are overhead mount. So there is most definitely precedent.


Most education use short throw projectors, not UST.


----------



## 3DSammy

@rocklee just curious but are you a professional UST laser projector tester? 

I've been following your Wemax thread with great interest and would love to read your impressions of the U1 vs the Wemax if you end up getting a U1. In fact it was your post on keeping an eye out for the JMGO U1 that had me searching and reading about this alternative UST.

Over the last month or so I feel like a kid being distracted by a new shiny bobble every few days as new, better spec-ed, reasonable priced, laser UST's seem to pop-up. These developments seem to scream out that the US is quickly loosing the technology/innovation race but it may just be that its hitting home in an area that I was interested in paying attention to.

I really like your review thread on the Wemax so thanks.


----------



## 3DSammy

JmGOUS said:


> ...JmGOUS is the official store for the US and Canada. We ship globally.....


I tried to send this message by PM but my post count isn't high enough yet.

JmGOUS,
I saw your post stating "JmGOUS is the official store for the US and Canada. We ship globally." 
I checked your US web site but couldn't find any information about shipping to Canada. I specifically ask as courier services (UPS, FedEx ... etc) regularly gouge Canadian's by charging exorbitant brokerage fees. I have no issue paying my government's duty fees but will not let myself get ripped off by couriers.

So my questions are:
1. Can I choose a delivery service? USPS is best as the Canadian post office just charges the legal duty fees.
2. Can I add delivery insurance and tracking as a projector such as the JMGO U1 (International version) is expensive and heavy? I already know the international version isn't available until late 2018 or so.
3. What email address should I use to communicate with your sales department when the time comes to make the purchase and delivery go as smooth as possible?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## pottscb

mikey26 said:


> JRock3x8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it’s pixel shifted. You aren’t going to see native 4k at this price for years.
> 
> 
> Hi i understand its pixelshifted, but i just found the resolution will be 3840x2160dpi which is what I was asking. Sometimes, the chinese say 4k resolution but the projector is actually native full hd 1080p and only 4k compatible.
> 
> This one will actually show 8 million+ pixels, so its native resolution is 4k even though its pixelshifted. Great price, even for pixelshifting.
> 
> Anyone know if this can be shipped to australia? I know its chinese version only, but maybe we can still get it shipped. Tmall shows a listing with shipping to Australia, but im not sure if its legit. Anyone had experience shipping from Tmall or Taobao?
> 
> 
> 
> This is not correct. "Native" implies that, when looking at the imaging chips (under a microscope) you can physically count 8 million little squares...each one is mapped to a discrete pixel on screen when powered up showing a 4K signal. Everything else is not native 4K...I'm not arguing the native vs. non-native sharpness, crispness, ability to resolve a one pixel vertical line, etc. Manufacturers are to blame for all of this misinformation.
Click to expand...


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

JmGOUS,

How loud is the U1 ? What is the decibel level when the fan is at maxed speed?

I now have the DELL UST projector S718QL but I plan to replace it with another good UST laser projector because of the loud fan noise of the Dell projector.


----------



## JmGOUS

SanDiegoGuy said:


> JmGOUS,
> 
> How loud is the U1 ? What is the decibel level when the fan is at maxed speed?
> 
> I now have the DELL UST projector S718QL but I plan to replace it with another good UST laser projector because of the loud fan noise of the Dell projector.


We do not have a U1 at JmGOUS and never will. JmGO is not selling them outside of China. The US version will be the S3 International due to ship in November and we do not have that information available yet. Ask again in October. We may have an answer then.


----------



## JmGOUS

JmGOUS said:


> We do not have information on the U1 in terms of ceiling mount. It will not be sold outside of China.
> The S3 International 4K version cannot be ceiling mounted as we are told however this needs to be confirmed. The S3 will be released for sales soon.
> 
> That seems like an extremely odd omission. Why would anyone want to have this near floor level, or on a bench/stand when it could be mounted at the top edge of the screen and out of the way.
> 
> 
> We agree with you. Maybe when we confirm we will have a different answer.


Yesterday we were informed that the S3 International indeed does have image switching for upside mounting, however, JmGO is saying that they do not recommend ceiling mounting due to the sliding door that is similar to the SA. The U1 does not have the sliding door. That being said, there is a sliding door shut off feature in the SA that allows to door to be open all the time. JmGO does not sell or supply ceiling mounts so if the S3 International does have this same feature (we will know soon) then our thoughts are, yes, it can be ceiling mounted. As long as you don't damage the sliding door there should not be a problem. The S3 International does not have pop up speakers.

The photo below shows the SA in the off mode with the lens cover and popup speakers open.


----------



## JmGOUS

3DSammy said:


> I tried to send this message by PM but my post count isn't high enough yet.
> 
> JmGOUS,
> I saw your post stating "JmGOUS is the official store for the US and Canada. We ship globally."
> I checked your US web site but couldn't find any information about shipping to Canada. I specifically ask as courier services (UPS, FedEx ... etc) regularly gouge Canadian's by charging exorbitant brokerage fees. I have no issue paying my government's duty fees but will not let myself get ripped off by couriers.
> 
> So my questions are:
> 1. Can I choose a delivery service? USPS is best as the Canadian post office just charges the legal duty fees.
> 2. Can I add delivery insurance and tracking as a projector such as the JMGO U1 (International version) is expensive and heavy? I already know the international version isn't available until late 2018 or so.
> 3. What email address should I use to communicate with your sales department when the time comes to make the purchase and delivery go as smooth as possible?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


1. YES - we ship to Canada via USPS all the time and have had no issues. 
2. YES 
3. - [email protected]
4. We will be taking pre orders for the S3 International in the next few weeks.


----------



## jdiggy

So based off this latest information http://www.myfirstprojector.com/jmgo-x3-highly-advanced-4k-projector/ it looks like the U1 will be China only and limited to a production of 5000 units. It says it’s a smaller version of the more expensive S3. I’ve preordered U1 from China but its not going the be as cheap as the original limited preorders. Will likely end up costing around $2k with shipping but won’t know for sure until preorder has reached my buying agent. The advertising on jmgo sales page says full payment is due on 9/9 and will ship within 45 days. So maybe it would be received stateside November timeframe. But these are my assumptions at this point.


----------



## freeznet

here is a new review in Chinese about jmgo u1, igao7.com/news/201808/jQOKj1zjLFYoGfEu.html


----------



## qoopy

Taken from the review:


http://static.leiphone.com/uploads/...geMogr2/thumbnail/880x>/format/jpg/quality/90


----------



## 3DSammy

qoopy said:


> Taken from the review:
> 
> 
> http://static.leiphone.com/uploads/...geMogr2/thumbnail/880x>/format/jpg/quality/90


The 0.47" DMD jumps out as too small for generating a decent 4K faux image. I'm likely getting mixed up with the S3 (more expensive sibling) but that has a 0.66" DMD and used Two-phase Pixel Shifting. I really thought the U1 had the same DMD but less ANSI Lumens than the S3.


----------



## JRock3x8

3DSammy said:


> The 0.47" DMD jumps out as too small for generating a decent 4K faux image.




Funny because professional reviewers say otherwise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DSammy

JRock3x8 said:


> Funny because professional reviewers say otherwise ...


I could have phrased it better stating that using a 0.66" DMD and Two-phase Pixel Shifting produces a better 4K image than a 0.47" DMD 1080p pixel shifting for 4K. 
Here's the explanation and comparison of the two DMD chips and 4K methods that I'm basing the statement on. This link is actually in the third post of this thread. It does make sense when you read the article despite being from JMGO.
4K Projectors - A Look At Native 4K, True 4K, and 1080p Pixel Shift
http://en.jmgo.com/news/native-4k-vs-true-4k-vs-1080p-pixel-shifting-projector.html


----------



## wesleytansg

3DSammy said:


> I could have phrased it better stating that using a 0.66" DMD and Two-phase Pixel Shifting produces a better 4K image than a 0.47" DMD 1080p pixel shifting for 4K.
> Here's the explanation and comparison of the two DMD chips and 4K methods that I'm basing the statement on. This link is actually in the third post of this thread. It does make sense when you read the article despite being from JMGO.
> 4K Projectors - A Look At Native 4K, True 4K, and 1080p Pixel Shift
> http://en.jmgo.com/news/native-4k-vs-true-4k-vs-1080p-pixel-shifting-projector.html


Edited. Ignore this post, misread.


----------



## monakh

Aren't all .47 DMDs afflicted with the whiny noise problem due to their inherent design? That, alone, would give me pause. 

Sent from my OnePlus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRock3x8

monakh said:


> Aren't all .47 DMDs afflicted with the whiny noise problem due to their inherent design? That, alone, would give me pause.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 6 using Tapatalk




Some people say they can’t hear it. Others say they can’t hear anything else. Seems like rainbows it’s a matter of personal sensitivity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wesleytansg

monakh said:


> Aren't all .47 DMDs afflicted with the whiny noise problem due to their inherent design? That, alone, would give me pause.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 6 using Tapatalk


Not sure what whiny noise you are referring to but I am currently using the Optoma i5 (UHL55 in USA) and it is using the 0.47DMD chip and there is no whiny noise. In fact it runs quieter than my old LG PF1500.


----------



## jdiggy

So it looks like there have been delays in shipping but the unit has been delivered to some as of a few days ago and is receiving some reviews on the tmall site where most complaints are lack of keystone 
adjustments. Hopefully I receive mine in a few weeks.


----------



## freeznet

i already got my U1 with 100' fresnel screen installed, any question?


----------



## jdiggy

Yes, how well does it work in a lit room? Is there an English option in the menu? And where did you buy it from? Tmall direct or through agent? Are you in North America and does it work with 120v or do you need a transformer? Thanks.


----------



## Troy LaMont

freeznet said:


> i already got my U1 with 100' fresnel screen installed, any question?


What is the HDR10 like?


----------



## schumy

freeznet said:


> i already got my U1 with 100' fresnel screen installed, any question?/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


Hi, 

Q.1 is it HDCP2.2 compliant ie can play, in 4k resolution not downscaled to 1080p, 4K UHD blurays and other 4K protected sources such as 4K YouTube videos and movie files? 

Q.2 how does its brightness and contrast compared to other displays you have used (eg tv, other projectors? 

Q3. Generally what do you think its video quality? 

Many thanks


----------



## freeznet

jdiggy said:


> Yes, how well does it work in a lit room? Is there an English option in the menu? And where did you buy it from? Tmall direct or through agent? Are you in North America and does it work with 120v or do you need a transformer? Thanks.


- it is pretty good with fresnel screen even in the day or with lights on.
- I dont see English option right now ;( only Chinese.









- I got it from tmall and I am in China, so i dont need transformer and i didnt see any info about voltage, so lets assume it only works with 220v.


----------



## jdiggy

Which screen are you using?


----------



## freeznet

Troy LaMont said:


> What is the HDR10 like?


I played a video called [Life Untouched HDR10] from 4kmedia.org, and here are some screenshots.




























schumy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Q.1 is it HDCP2.2 compliant ie can play, in 4k resolution not downscaled to 1080p, 4K UHD blurays and other 4K protected sources such as 4K YouTube videos and movie files?
> 
> Q.2 how does its brightness and contrast compared to other displays you have used (eg tv, other projectors?
> 
> Q3. Generally what do you think its video quality?
> 
> Many thanks


- i dont have any HDCP2.2 device right now, but i tested some 4K UHD videos, no downscaled.
- the brightness is enough for me, but there is more blue than other colors
- not bad, after i played some 4k test videos, i find out that the static image is still like 1080p but the dynamic video is ok.


----------



## freeznet

jdiggy said:


> Which screen are you using?


HiSense 100' rigid Fresnel screen


----------



## qoopy

Found this among the user comments, maybe a cause for concern:



> ...某些格式下能打开HDR，不过4K60fps 帧率支持不好，几个测试样片直接重启...


----------



## 3DSammy

qoopy said:


> Found this among the user comments, maybe a cause for concern:


I tried to use google translate for that quote but without any meaningful/relevant. Please translate, express your concern or a link to the original source, thanks.


----------



## qoopy

Courtesy of gg:




> In some formats, HDR can be turned on. However, the 4K60fps frame rate is not well supported. Several test samples are directly restarted.





> Tested 4K only 30fps


----------



## qoopy

More user comments:



> ...风机声音有点大，侧面散热口真的很热...





> ...UI一般，有时会出现播视频或者操作遥控器时系统程序卡在某个界面死机现象按遥控，没有电源开关。需要拔电重启搞定...


----------



## tony_tc_lau

qoopy said:


> More user comments:


Translations ...

Quote:
...风机声音有点大，侧面散热口真的� �热...
...fan noise a bit strong, side heat exhaust really hot...

Quote:
...UI一般，有时会出现播视频或者操作 遥控器时系统程序卡在某个界面死机� �象按遥控，没有电源开关。需要拔电� ��启搞定...
...UI is so so. UI sometimes locks up while playing media or operating the remote. Because there is no on/off switch, needs to unplug/re-plug to reset...


----------



## schumy

This is a review from Mainland China JMGO forum, please use Google translate as needed. I should be grateful if anyone can point out how to see higher resolution photos in the review (I can only manage to see them in insanely low resolution). Many thanks 

http://bbs.jmgo.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=317475&aid=48567&from=album&page=1&mobile=2


----------



## 3DSammy

schumy said:


> This is a review from Mainland China JMGO forum, please use Google translate as needed. I should be grateful if anyone can point out how to see higher resolution photos in the review (I can only manage to see them in insanely low resolution). Many thanks
> 
> http://bbs.jmgo.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=317475&aid=48567&from=album&page=1&mobile=2


Your link has "mobile=2" on it try this same link without the mobile designation then do a Google Translate. You can just click on any of the pictures and they show up in regular sizes. You can even turn your mouse wheel to zoom in.
http://bbs.jmgo.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=317475&aid=48567&from=album&page=1

I'm fairly sure I've seen this article before as it is tagged with a 2018-9-19 21:43:56 date and time. I even believe it was written before the reviewer actually had the U1 in their possession.


----------



## qoopy

3DSammy said:


> ...
> http://bbs.jmgo.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=317475&aid=48567&from=album&page=1...


Thanks for review article.



> 5：关于HDR，这是个有点复杂的问题，现在连我刚买的一部1000块的电视机都号称支持HDR，不过要实现真正的HDR恐怕应该是需要，显示设备，播放器，视频源，三者全部支持都行，就连我那部千元的电视机在播放HDR的4K片源的时候都是显示HDR10字样的提示，表示激活，但U1无论内置坚果播放器，还是外置HD播放机，播放HDR片源啥提示都没有，机器也并无HDR相关设置，是真正支持了吗？


----------



## qoopy

3DBob said:


> ....
> My guess is that they are using the .47 chip, which is smaller, though they say they are using the .66 chip. As with the lumens and contrast, you really can't trust anything that comes out of these companies as a lot of it ends up to be made up specs
> .....


Found this dumped on the door step by fedex few days ago. Was supposed to be a 2716x1528 .66" DMD, but somehow turned out to be a low end .47" unit. What a shame.

I wonder if Bob knew something that the rest of us were not aware of?


----------



## monakh

It said. 66 in official specs (should be in this thread also somewhere). Such disingenuous marketing is unbelievable. 

Sent from my OnePlus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DBob

qoopy said:


> Found this dumped on the door step by fedex few days ago. Was supposed to be a 2716x1528 .66" DMD, but somehow turned out to be a low end .47" unit. What a shame.
> 
> I wonder if Bob knew something that the rest of us were not aware of?


I am a Jedi Master, I know everything...lol. Hah, my wife would totally disagree with that statement.


I saw the specs early on for the .66DMD, and it is not possible to be used for 1080p 3D because of the number of pixels in the chip would mean that the 1920x1080 3D image would have to be taken from the center of the chip and projected in 3D, thus the image would be much smaller on the screen. There is one ad that came out later that posted that it was a .47" DMD calling it model 6500. See this link: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-d...162-jmgo-u1-4k-ust-1300-a-3.html#post56720318.

Don't feel too bad. The .47" chip does a good job of 4K as well as 3D in Optoma and Benq projectors, and probably just as good in this projector. If it has the image you like, then enjoy it for what it is. Don't feel cheated, there has always been a gap between the techies and the marketing groups. Early on the first announcement of the new cheaper Optoma and Benq 4k projectors, everyone thought they had .66 DMDs as well.


----------



## qoopy

3DBob said:


> I am a Jedi Master, I know everything......


 All hail Bob the Jedi Master!!!

You're right, shouldn't really feel bad. This stuff comes complimentary together with extra. Actually, just realised there's a much bigger problem here: a larger home is needed to house all the equipment.

I'm new to 4K HDR10+ stuff. Reading the Ub820 thread made my head spin. So any help with setting up this player with the PET screen is greatly appreciated. Also, any suggestions for discs that can easily reveal improper setup/flaws in the playback chain?

Many thanks and best regards,


----------



## schumy

Hi qoopy, please let us know if the U1 plays 4k UHD discs fine (ie it is HDCP 2.2 compliant). I am waiting to see a comparison between U1 and Xgimi 4K Lune before I decide. Thanks


----------



## bix26

qoopy said:


> All hail Bob the Jedi Master!!!
> 
> You're right, shouldn't really feel bad. This stuff comes complimentary together with extra. Actually, just realised there's a much bigger problem here: a larger home is needed to house all the equipment.
> 
> I'm new to 4K HDR10+ stuff. Reading the Ub820 thread made my head spin. So any help with setting up this player with the PET screen is greatly appreciated. Also, any suggestions for discs that can easily reveal improper setup/flaws in the playback chain?
> 
> Many thanks and best regards,




How’s the setup going? I’m really curious how well this projector performs. Hope everything is working out.


----------



## qoopy

Sorry to report no luck with the U1 so far.
It refuses to power up and demands to be sent home.
Not reacting well to all the negative comments.


----------



## bix26

qoopy said:


> Sorry to report no luck with the U1 so far.
> It refuses to power up and demands to be sent home.
> Not reacting well to all the negative comments.



Thats too bad  Maybe some kind of power adapter is needed if your in the US?


----------



## bix26

I know you can’t totally trust a video to give you a good representation of how a projector looks in person, but thought I’d post this Chinese review.






It looks pretty good, I don’t see any serious flaws


----------



## 3DBob

bix26 said:


> Thats too bad  Maybe some kind of power adapter is needed if your in the US?


I once had to get a converter for a Russian 3D slide projector I bought. You might have to do the same thing.


----------



## tohami1966

Starting since yesterday , the new JMGO U1 firware update has “ Keystone correction” which works great. A Welcomed upgrade feature. Waiting for an upgrade to introduce full picture control regarding colors , contrast , ...etc.


----------



## bix26

tohami1966 said:


> Starting since yesterday , the new JMGO U1 firware update has “ Keystone correction” which works great. A Welcomed upgrade feature. Waiting for an upgrade to introduce full picture control regarding colors , contrast , ...etc.




Welcome to the forum! I see this is your first post. I’d love to hear your impressions of the U1. I’m considering this JMGO U1 or the Xgimi Lune 4K.
Cheers!


----------



## tohami1966

Dear bix26

I bought in the previous 3 months 4 different laser UST PROJECTORs for me and my friends .
XIAOMI mi 5000 lumens
Xgimi lune 
JMGO S2 
JMGO U1

In layman terms and in summary 

Sound quality:
Over all ,all are good approaching the level of an average sound bar ,
The best sound quality was the XGIMI LUNE followed by the U1.

Picture quality ( don’t have screen yet ):
Out of the box the best one is U1 ( but its brightness level is slightly low ). The JMGO S1 comes second with a lot of brightness. But JMGO UST don’t have picture controls except for 3 brightness level ( I tried to search deep in the menu ,which is chinese , but failed. The LUNE and xiaomi both has the best picture control among them.
As regards the details of the picture the U1 stands alone followed by S1 and Xiaomi. Least details resolution ( although still very good ) is the Lune which also is the only one among them which degrades UHD signals a lot if compared to the other 3 projectors. All these observations are depending only on my eyes without any technical tests( I am not that technical obviously , and I only enjoy watching UHD SERIES on Netflix streamed through Nvidia shield pro).

Installation wise the best is JMGO S1 ( a great projector by the way ) , the throwing angle is amazing , from 6-8 cm from the wall you will get 114-120 inches screen. Additionally, its keystone correction is very easy and highly effective, and you can zoom in and out digitally.

The least noise comes from the Lune and S1 around 50db 4 meters away from the wall. ( used an iPhone application to measure noise).

Anyway, UST Projectors are amazing overall , specially if you don’t have space. The sound quality of these projectors is ample enough , so you will not need dedicated sound system except if you are an audiophile, that is a great selling point if compared to regular projectors as sony and optoma.


----------



## schumy

Very helpful sharing tohami1966, much appreciated. 

I owned a JMGO SC, then a Lune, currently a Sony Bravia x940E tv. 

I quite like the Lune over the SC, and waiting for the 4K version Lune to move back to UST projector. 

Would you say the U1's 4K resolution makes its overall video quality substantially better than the S2 and Lune (both are 1080p), taking into account their different brightness and contrast capabilities? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## bix26

tohami1966 said:


> Dear bix26
> 
> 
> 
> I bought in the previous 3 months 4 different laser UST PROJECTORs for me and my friends .
> 
> XIAOMI mi 5000 lumens
> 
> Xgimi lune
> 
> JMGO S2
> 
> JMGO U1
> 
> 
> 
> In layman terms and in summary
> 
> 
> 
> Sound quality:
> 
> Over all ,all are good approaching the level of an average sound bar ,
> 
> The best sound quality was the XGIMI LUNE followed by the U1.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture quality ( don’t have screen yet ):
> 
> Out of the box the best one is U1 ( but its brightness level is slightly low ). The JMGO S1 comes second with a lot of brightness. But JMGO UST don’t have picture controls except for 3 brightness level ( I tried to search deep in the menu ,which is chinese , but failed. The LUNE and xiaomi both has the best picture control among them.
> 
> As regards the details of the picture the U1 stands alone followed by S1 and Xiaomi. Least details resolution ( although still very good ) is the Lune which also is the only one among them which degrades UHD signals a lot if compared to the other 3 projectors. All these observations are depending only on my eyes without any technical tests( I am not that technical obviously , and I only enjoy watching UHD SERIES on Netflix streamed through Nvidia shield pro).
> 
> 
> 
> Installation wise the best is JMGO S1 ( a great projector by the way ) , the throwing angle is amazing , from 6-8 cm from the wall you will get 114-120 inches screen. Additionally, its keystone correction is very easy and highly effective, and you can zoom in and out digitally.
> 
> 
> 
> The least noise comes from the Lune and S1 around 50db 4 meters away from the wall. ( used an iPhone application to measure noise).
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, UST Projectors are amazing overall , specially if you don’t have space. The sound quality of these projectors is ample enough , so you will not need dedicated sound system except if you are an audiophile, that is a great selling point if compared to regular projectors as sony and optoma.




Thank you that’s helps a lot. Know that I know the U1 is a bit dim and doesn’t have many picture controls and no English menu option, I’ll have to scratch it off the list. Right now I have the ViewSonic PX800HD and Sony 5.1 audio. The PX800HD is 1080p but very bright with very accurate color. 

Right now I think the Lune 4k is a better option. It has an RGB color wheel and claims 100% DCI P3 coverage, an English menu option.

My uncle is going to China in a few months, hopefully he’ll be willing to pick me the 4k Lune.


----------



## tohami1966

Dear schumy
Yes as regards the picture resolution the 4k JMGO U1 is a winner here . One more area of excellence is the picture quality when watching live football streamed from 1080p source , U1 is the best here also.
What I am missing with U1 is the brightness of the S2 or the Lune , both are amazing here. Additionally, the JMGO PICTURE Control options are nearly zero. I would like to have controls like what I have with the XIAOMI mi laser.
I have to point out that the overall picture quality of the JMGO S2 is amazing , when fed with UHD SIGNAL IN NETFLIX, it nearly matched the U1 , let us say a 98% match. Which is not the case with the Lune , even the Lune comes behind ( although still highly acceptable) the Xiaomi.


----------



## tohami1966

Dear bix26
The lune 4k is 2200 ANSI LUMENS , which is still low in my opinion . I guess both the U1 and the coming lune 4k needs UST screen with 1.2 gain , and they will be amazing as regards the brightness ( not the regular UST SCREEN with 0.6-0.8 gain). The problem with fresnel lens screen technology right now is , it is limited to 100 inch screen size. 

Being said that , both projectors will give you amazing picture with matte white screen when viewed in rooms with light controled settings.


----------



## bix26

schumy said:


> Very helpful sharing tohami1966, much appreciated.
> 
> I owned a JMGO SC, then a Lune, currently a Sony Bravia x940E tv.
> 
> I quite like the Lune over the SC, and waiting for the 4K version Lune to move back to UST projector.
> 
> Would you say the U1's 4K resolution makes its overall video quality substantially better than the S2 and Lune (both are 1080p), taking into account their different brightness and contrast capabilities?
> 
> Thanks a lot




The Lune 4k is available on Amazon. I asked the seller about HDCP 2.2. They said it does support HDCP 2.2. Although the way the seller worded their answer it seems like they’re assuming all HDMI 2.0 ports have HDCP 2.2.


----------



## bix26

tohami1966 said:


> Dear bix26
> 
> The lune 4k is 2200 ANSI LUMENS , which is still low in my opinion . I guess both the U1 and the coming lune 4k needs UST screen with 1.2 gain , and the will be amazing as regards the brightness ( not the regular UST SCREEN with 0.6-0.8 gain). The problem with fresnel lens screen technology right now is , it is limited to 100 inch screen size.
> 
> 
> 
> Being said that , both projectors will give you amazing picture with matte white screen when viewed in rooms with light controled settings.




It’s really hard to judge by the specs, especially in regard to lumens and contrast. My PX800HD is advertised as having 100,000:1 contrast and 2,000 lumens. It’s been measured by projectorcentral at 897 lumens in high lamp mode with the rec709 mode. DLP can’t do much more than 2000:1 contrast at best. That being said, In my living room and on my 120” 1.0 gain white screen this is still very good with with the blinds drawn and decent with them open, imo. Considering most laser projectors are coming in at about 1,800 measured Lumens, I think it will be a huge upgrade for me even with a low gain UST screen for both lumens and black level.


----------



## bix26

tohami1966 said:


> Dear schumy
> 
> Yes as regards the picture resolution the 4k JMGO U1 is a winner here . One more area of excellence is the picture quality when watching live football streamed from 1080p source , U1 is the best here also.
> 
> What I am missing with U1 is the brightness of the S1 or the Lune , both are amazing here. Additionally, the JMGO PICTURE Control options are nearly zero. I would like to have controls like what I have with the XIAOMI mi laser.
> 
> I have to point out the the overall picture quality of the JMGO S1 is amazing , when fed with UHD SIGNAL IN NETFLIX, it nearly matched the U1 , let us say a 98% match. Which is not the case with the Lune , even the Lune comes behind ( although still highly acceptable) the Xiaomi.




Hi tohami1966,
I was wondering if the jmgo u1 has a light boarder around the picture? All of the non-UST .47 4k projectors have this issue.

Here’s an example:


----------



## tohami1966

bix26 said:


> Hi tohami1966,
> I was wondering if the jmgo u1 has a light boarder around the picture? All of the non-UST .47 4k projectors have this issue.
> 
> Here’s an example:


Yes it has for sure.


----------



## schumy

tohami1966 said:


> Dear schumy
> Yes as regards the picture resolution the 4k JMGO U1 is a winner here . One more area of excellence is the picture quality when watching live football streamed from 1080p source , U1 is the best here also.
> What I am missing with U1 is the brightness of the S1 or the Lune , both are amazing here. Additionally, the JMGO PICTURE Control options are nearly zero. I would like to have controls like what I have with the XIAOMI mi laser.
> I have to point out the the overall picture quality of the JMGO S1 is amazing , when fed with UHD SIGNAL IN NETFLIX, it nearly matched the U1 , let us say a 98% match. Which is not the case with the Lune , even the Lune comes behind ( although still highly acceptable) the Xiaomi.


Right, I was troubled by the JMGO SC lack of picture settings (guess all JMGO models share similar setting menu/interface), one of the reasons why I returned it. I did find the picture quality of the HD Lune overall a lot better than JMGO SC. Now you are saying the U1 beats Lune a lot, I am very much looking forward to the 4K Lune. 

What I am most surprised is the pace of development of these UST projectors. I bought the SC in April, Lune in June, now after just a few short months 4K has become the norm (previously I was expecting the 4Ks to come in 2019).

Cheers


----------



## tohami1966

schumy said:


> Right, I was troubled by the JMGO SC lack of picture settings (guess all JMGO models share similar setting menu/interface), one of the reasons why I returned it. I did find the picture quality of the HD Lune overall a lot better than JMGO SC. Now you are saying the U1 beats Lune a lot, I am very much looking forward to the 4K Lune.
> 
> What I am most surprised is the pace of development of these UST projectors. I bought the SC in April, Lune in June, now after just a few short months 4K has become the norm (previously I was expecting the 4Ks to come in 2019).
> 
> Cheers


One more thing , among all the 4 projectors I have tried , only the JMGO accept installation of Aptoide store , so you can install Netflix, smart youtube , and a lot of applications , which is beautiful. But I do have a problem with the installed Netflix, the picture resolution is awful, details are washed out. That is not the case when you stream the same movie from Nvidia shield. I don’t have an accurate explanation for that issue, but I noticed that in the Android setting of the JMGO projectors , the max resolution is 1080p???.


----------



## jdiggy

Tohami, are you in the US and does your JMGO U1 require a voltage converter if so? I just want to know if you can plug the projector into US 120V.

Thanks,


----------



## tohami1966

jdiggy said:


> Tohami, are you in the US and does your JMGO U1 require a voltage converter if so? I just want to know if you can plug the projector into US 120V.
> 
> Thanks,


I am in kuwait. No need for voltage converter , it is 110-240V / 50-60Hz. All what you need is CHINESE TO US PLUG ADAPTOR.
Or simply replace the cable as I did.


----------



## qoopy

Here's an old U1 review using PS4 source with some screen shots that may be of interest to those concerned with HDCP2.2 issues.

https://post.smzdm.com/p/774142/p2/


----------



## qoopy

:eeksurprise:


----------



## bix26

qoopy said:


> :eeksurprise:




I had turned my attention towards the Lune 4K because I couldn’t find this one for import anywhere here in the states. I just checked JingDong and they are taking preorders. Would still rather have the international version (“S3” I think) but not sure if it’s still being planned.


----------



## 3DSammy

bix26 said:


> ...Would still rather have the international version (“S3” I think) but not sure if it’s still being planned.


I've been watching for S3 announcements on the JmGOUS forum and nothing new since the announcement that the S3 would be available by year's end. A delay is certainly likely if we don't hear anything by mid-Nov.
I'm also concerned that the S3 price may be too high if the XGIMI Lune 4K has a competitive 4K image and HDCP 2.2. the 1080p Lune does not have HDCP 2,2 (only HDCP v1.4) support which Netflix 4K UHD content requires.


----------



## bix26

3DSammy said:


> I've been watching for S3 announcements on the JmGOUS forum and nothing new since the announcement that the S3 would be available by year's end. A delay is certainly likely if we don't hear anything by mid-Nov.
> 
> I'm also concerned that the S3 price may be too high if the XGIMI Lune 4K has a competitive 4K image and HDCP 2.2. the 1080p Lune does not have HDCP 2,2 (only HDCP v1.4) support which Netflix 4K UHD content requires.




Yeah, I’m not going to take a chance importing either of these unless they’re proven to be without any major flaws. If they’re under $2,000 I’d be willing to take a chance or live with minor quirks and workarounds.


----------



## tohami1966

3DSammy said:


> I've been watching for S3 announcements on the JmGOUS forum and nothing new since the announcement that the S3 would be available by year's end. A delay is certainly likely if we don't hear anything by mid-Nov.
> I'm also concerned that the S3 price may be too high if the XGIMI Lune 4K has a competitive 4K image and HDCP 2.2. the 1080p Lune does not have HDCP 2,2 (only HDCP v1.4) support which Netflix 4K UHD content requires.



The suggested price for the S3 is around 4000$ as I remember. For me the Dell 4K UST selling now at around 4500$ will be a better choice especially if you have a dedicated sound system in your living room. Off course the Lune 4K at 1850-2160$ is an attractive choise right now , and you will get additionally the best sound experience in any UST ( based on my experience with Lune 1080p).


----------



## 3DSammy

tohami1966 said:


> ... For me the Dell 4K UST selling now at around 4500$ will be a better choice especially if you have a dedicated sound system in your living room. ...


I'm curious what you basing your comment on? I have a separate sound system and audio video sources (AV receiver) so really only want a UST, HDR support and would prefer a 4K image. I checked locally and the price of the Dell s718ql 4K UST (~$8,000 CDN) is so much more than buying one of the Chinese USTs (1080p or 4K) that its worth the hassles of importing and Chinese menus. Dell isn't competing in the same market as my pocket book can afford.

The North American projector manufacturers better watch it or these Chinese projectors (XGIMI, Xiaomi, JMGO) are going to eat their lunch. The premium price difference isn't justified by their better specs. Heck the Xiaomi Mi v2 1080p already comes with Android Oreo 8.1 TV and international languages. Xiaomi will likely announce their own 4K laser UST by spring 2019 at the latest.


----------



## bix26

3DSammy said:


> I'm curious what you basing your comment on? I have a separate sound system and audio video sources (AV receiver) so really only want a UST, HDR support and would prefer a 4K image. I checked locally and the price of the Dell s718ql 4K UST (~$8,000 CDN) is so much more than buying one of the Chinese USTs (1080p or 4K) that its worth the hassles of importing and Chinese menus. Dell isn't competing in the same market as my pocket book can afford.
> 
> 
> 
> The North American projector manufacturers better watch it or these Chinese projectors (XGIMI, Xiaomi, JMGO) are going to eat their lunch. The premium price difference isn't justified by their better specs. Heck the Xiaomi Mi v2 1080p already comes with Android Oreo 8.1 TV and international languages. Xiaomi will likely announce their own 4K laser UST by spring 2019 at the latest.




I agree, and sadly the American projectors aren’t really any better. In fact the Dell is optimized for brightness because its meant for business applications. The U1 and Lune 4k both have a wider color gamut and offer 3D. Optoma is rumored to be showing a final version of the their prototype 4k UST projector at CES in Jan 09’. I’m holding out until then. If they drop the ball and don’t announce something competitive I’ll be certainly be importing either a tried and true Xiaomi or take a chance on a smaller brand like the JMGO U1 or Xgimi Lune 4K. I think it’s only a matter of time before these companies find a way to break into the US market and consumers will have a lot more options. There is just too much demand out there.


----------



## tohami1966

3DSammy said:


> I'm curious what you basing your comment on? I have a separate sound system and audio video sources (AV receiver) so really only want a UST, HDR support and would prefer a 4K image. I checked locally and the price of the Dell s718ql 4K UST (~$8,000 CDN) is so much more than buying one of the Chinese USTs (1080p or 4K) that its worth the hassles of importing and Chinese menus. Dell isn't competing in the same market as my pocket book can afford.
> 
> The North American projector manufacturers better watch it or these Chinese projectors (XGIMI, Xiaomi, JMGO) are going to eat their lunch. The premium price difference isn't justified by their better specs. Heck the Xiaomi Mi v2 1080p already comes with Android Oreo 8.1 TV and international languages. Xiaomi will likely announce their own 4K laser UST by spring 2019 at the latest.


What I mean actually is ,: if I am comparing at the present moment ,the S3 at 4000$ to the Dell 4K Ust at 4500$ ( on ebay ) and if I do have (& have a place for) a separate sound system , I will go with the Dell. With the chinese manufactures there is a hassel of importing and warranty ( one of the two JMGO U1 projectors was faulty on arrival and I had to return it to china for maintenance or exchange) . That is not the case with the Lune 4k as it is less than half the price of the dell and it has amazing sound. 
I do agree with you totally regarding that, the old players in projectors business will have hard times competing with the 3 main chinese players Xiaomi, XGIMI & JMGO.


----------



## jdiggy

Well, my projector arrived yesterday to the US. It works fine with built in interface but will randomly flicker whenever using any hdmi source. I’ve tried different cables and different devices. Only time it seem to stop is when set to 720p at 50hz. May have to try to see if I can get warranty support. Bummer.


----------



## tohami1966

jdiggy said:


> Well, my projector arrived yesterday to the US. It works fine with built in interface but will randomly flicker whenever using any hdmi source. I’ve tried different cables and different devices. Only time it seem to stop is when set to 720p at 50hz. May have to try to see if I can get warranty support. Bummer.


First of all , please install the latest software online , it is 478MB to download and install.
Second , make sure that the is no plastic sticker slightly peeled of the projector body and obstructing the throwing lens . Also check the sensitivity of the eye protection sensor , you need to decrease it .


----------



## jdiggy

I’ve updated to latest and just tried disabling the eye protection as well as just lowering the sensitivity. No difference. Tohami, you mentioned you are in kuwait, what is the voltage and frequency of your power there? My last ditch effort is to try a voltage transformer to see if low voltage is possibly causing the issue. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tohami1966

jdiggy said:


> i’ve updated to latest and just tried disabling the eye protection as well as just lowering the sensitivity. No difference. Tohami, you mentioned you are in kuwait, what is the voltage and frequency of your power there? My last ditch effort is to try a voltage transformer to see if low voltage is possibly causing the issue. Thanks for your help.


220-240v /50 hz


----------



## tohami1966

if you don’t have problem with the built-in android interface , how is the projector can have a problem with your power standards in the US?. I don’t know for sure.

Second the android interface max resolution is 1080p , you can correct me with that. So it may be when you try to stream 4K from an external device through HDMI cables ( and due to causes which I don’t have in my unit ) you encountered Handshake problem. , causing flickering.
I read about this in another thread here , may be in XGIMI LUNE owners thread.
Regards


----------



## jdiggy

Tohami, do you know if there is an autofocus feature. I find that picture will be working fine and if I try to adjust focus the screen flickers.


----------



## jdiggy

Also, is there anyone here that is running the unit successfully on 120v60hz? I would really like to rule that out as an issue. I have been trying to speak with jmgo tech support but nothing they have had me try has helped resolve it. Plus it’s a little tedious translating conversation chat back and forth to Chinese with google translate. They have a we chat channel and if I have more time I’ll see if they can escalate me to higher tech support if that exists and if not see if they will support warranty.


----------



## tohami1966

jdiggy said:


> Tohami, do you know if there is an autofocus feature. I find that picture will be working fine and if I try to adjust focus the screen flickers.


I don’t know exactly dear , what I have noticed is that the projected image on the wall is almost always in 99% focus all the time and under most situations between 80-120 inches ... to fine tune the focus and I guess you already know this , I use the remote focus bottoms.


----------



## tohami1966

jdiggy said:


> Also, is there anyone here that is running the unit successfully on 120v60hz? I would really like to rule that out as an issue. I have been trying to speak with jmgo tech support but nothing they have had me try has helped resolve it. Plus it’s a little tedious translating conversation chat back and forth to Chinese with google translate. They have a we chat channel and if I have more time I’ll see if they can escalate me to higher tech support if that exists and if not see if they will support warranty.


As I mentioned before I bought 2 units ( through chinese friends inside china)for me and a friend of mine , one of them is defective , asked my friend in china to contact JMGO . They respond asking to send the projector back to them . Today they received the unit , and responded by “ we will send a new unit to her in china “ 

The warranty is 1 year for the unit as per their message when we inquired . Here is google translation 

Maintenance notes:
1. Attach your information (including name, phone number, return address, description of the problem, return item details, order number, purchase channel: jmgo nut flagship store, indicating after-sales maintenance) with a small note ( If the paper information is not provided, it will affect the maintenance time.) Please remember to help you to deal with it as soon as possible; the maintenance time is about 2-7 working days (may be slightly delayed on holidays), you can provide the delivery number to help you Check the progress of the repair;
2. In order to eliminate the problem of power adapter and remote control, please send it back to the test;
3, the machine host supports one year warranty, accessories for 3 months, please be sure to send back SF to the warranty period, the package should not be insured. If the installation is caused by improper installation, use, maintenance, storage, etc., and you need to pay for repairs beyond the warranty period, you can choose the courier company to send it back (the commissioner will contact you after the test)
4. Return address: West Block, 3rd Floor, Building 2, Fuxingda Industrial Park, Lanjing Road, Pingshan District, Shenzhen, China. Nut Service Center, Recipient: Yang Kang, Tel: 15112696996 (for logistics only).


----------



## jdiggy

Tohami. Thanks for this information. Do you know what email Address works for this warranty service contact?


----------



## tohami1966

jdiggy said:


> Tohami. Thanks for this information. Do you know what email Address works for this warranty service contact?


Actually No . I was not the one who ordered the projector online because it was a chinese website called “tmall.com” . My chinese friend ordered it through their App , and all communications is through this App. But I will try to contact her and get you an email if possible.
Regards


----------



## jdiggy

Tohami, thanks for all of your help and I have got in contact with JMGO tech support. They want me to send the unit back but they are hesitant of international shipping. I am also working with superbuy to see if I can ship the unit back to them, and they can forward the return. I have no hard feeling towards JMGO. I new and accepted the gamble when I purchased the projector. Live and learn.


----------



## tohami1966

jdiggy said:


> Tohami, thanks for all of your help and I have got in contact with JMGO tech support. They want me to send the unit back but they are hesitant of international shipping. I am also working with superbuy to see if I can ship the unit back to them, and they can forward the return. I have no hard feeling towards JMGO. I new and accepted the gamble when I purchased the projector. Live and learn.



Dear jdiggy
How did you contact them ?
Can you give me their contact details? to follow my unit maintenance progress 
Regards


----------



## jdiggy

There is a qr code to add their support in wechat on their official forum. http://bbs.jmgo.com/forum-162-1.html


----------



## jdiggy

tohami1966 said:


> jdiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tohami, thanks for all of your help and I have got in contact with JMGO tech support. They want me to send the unit back but they are hesitant of international shipping. I am also working with superbuy to see if I can ship the unit back to them, and they can forward the return. I have no hard feeling towards JMGO. I new and accepted the gamble when I purchased the projector. Live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear jdiggy
> How did you contact them ?
> Can you give me their contact details? to follow my unit maintenance progress
> Regards
Click to expand...

Oh and it’s all in Chinese as well.


----------



## jdiggy

Well, update. JMGO will only accept return if it is shipped back to them from China. This would mean using an agent, and even then it looks like I will run into a China customs issue and likely end up paying half the cost of the unit in import taxes to China if it doesn't just get confiscated. But it other news, I have found that the unit will play fine as long as it is only fed 24hz material and the fan is turned on full instead of auto. With this new found information I decided to open the unit up and see if I can address the cooling issue. There is an amlogic T968 that has no heatsink. I have ordered some heatsinks and will try that place as a start. It seems that the flickering stops if I blow air at the chip. If anyone has any interest in what the inside looks like, I can share some photos. It is just one main board, with all of the components mounted to it. The rest of the unit is the power supply, laser housing, and large heat exchanger for the laser.


----------



## 3DSammy

JMGO S3 news brighter ANSI Lumens international version of the U1


----------



## crivmonbbb

hi guys, I am thinking to get this projector and I.would.like to pre calculate the distance from my preinstalled screen. Anyone can post the user guide link here? I try and cant find any.....Many thanks.


----------



## crivmonbbb

I mean U1 user manual


----------



## jdiggy

3DSammy said:


> JMGO S3 news brighter ANSI Lumens international version of the U1


 I don't think that's an international version of the U1. I think the S3 has the larger chip, is brighter, and is a larger unit. I believe it also costs more than twice as much as the U1, even inside of China. I had seen some Chinese promo material that marketed the U1 as their budget 4k projector and the S3 at the top of the line.


----------



## 3DSammy

jdiggy said:


> ... I had seen some Chinese promo material that marketed the U1 as their budget 4k projector and the S3 at the top of the line.


Well if you're right then that would eliminate JMGO for me on budget grounds. Too bad as I would much prefer a product with North American presence, customer support and warranty. 

I'll just wait to see if Xiaomi announces a 4K international model as a follow up to their FHD Xiaomi Mi v2 (international model). While waiting I've re-examined all my assumption about requiring a UST projector. Unfortunately I keep circling back to a UST if I really want a 100+" screen. I'm retired so this next one is likely the first of the last two "TVs" I'll own in my life time and I've wanted a giant screen going on for 35 years now. I sure as heck didn't want to buy a FHD UST and have an affordable 4K model appear in 6-8 months. If I had no other choice then the 4K Xgimi Lune would be my one option and the markup on those units, to have imported, is around 210% which is unacceptable, especially with no returns under any circumstance. I do expect that to change though.


----------



## Fezzik

3DSammy said:


> Well if you're right then that would eliminate JMGO for me on budget grounds. Too bad as I would much prefer a product with North American presence, customer support and warranty.
> 
> I'll just wait to see if Xiaomi announces a 4K international model as a follow up to their FHD Xiaomi Mi v2 (international model). While waiting I've re-examined all my assumption about requiring a UST projector. Unfortunately I keep circling back to a UST if I really want a 100+" screen. I'm retired so this next one is likely the first of the last two "TVs" I'll own in my life time and I've wanted a giant screen going on for 35 years now. I sure as heck didn't want to buy a FHD UST and have an affordable 4K model appear in 6-8 months. If I had no other choice then the 4K Xgimi Lune would be my one option and the markup on those units, to have imported, is around 210% which is unacceptable, especially with no returns under any circumstance. I do expect that to change though.


Does anyone know for sure if the S3 will have the 0.66 DMD or will it keep with the U1 and have the 0.47 DMD? I'm really tempted to jump on the S3 as i've been wanting to replace my old epson powerlite 3010e and go 4k here in the next month or two.


----------



## 3DSammy

Fezzik said:


> Does anyone know for sure if the S3 will have the 0.66 DMD or will it keep with the U1 and have the 0.47 DMD? I'm really tempted to jump on the S3 as i've been wanting to replace my old epson powerlite 3010e and go 4k here in the next month or two.


The pre-orders for JMGO S3 (international) have become available this Nov 28th. That web page includes most of the relevant specs, "Display Technology 0.47” DMD" is the official DMD size for the S3. One other thing of note is the current US price was hit by Trump's Chinese tariffs. There is a statement that if the tariffs were lifted/changed by sometime in Jan 2019 you would get back the difference for what you paid before that date. If you want to find out all the details go to JMGOUS web site and click "Sales". 
I'm trying not to get this post deleted so I'm being a bit vague.


----------



## roni44

3DSammy said:


> The pre-orders for JMGO S3 (international) have become available this Nov 28th. That web page includes most of the relevant specs, "Display Technology 0.47” DMD" is the official DMD size for the S3. One other thing of note is the current US price was hit by Trump's Chinese tariffs. There is a statement that if the tariffs were lifted/changed by sometime in Jan 2019 you would get back the difference for what you paid before that date. If you want to find out all the details go to JMGOUS web site and click "Sales".
> I'm trying not to get this post deleted so I'm being a bit vague.


Initial look of S3, more to come later. 
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://www.hd.club.tw/thread-240665-1-1.html


----------



## steph71

Hi, 

Just wondering if I'm the only one who ordered a U1 from TMall during the 11.11 sales and still waiting for it to be dispatched?

On the website, it does say that the item is not in stock, but no mention to when it will be again and relying on Google translate can be challenging.

Thanks


----------



## jdiggy

If you ordered from Tmall directly, you should be able to open chat with them and ask.


----------



## JmGOUS

Agree. Talk to TMall.


----------



## steph71

JmGOUS said:


> Agree. Talk to TMall.


Hi, it is on the JMGO Tmall shop, so I'm not sure if it does qualify as TMall themselves or more as a reseller on Tmall...


----------



## jdiggy

steph71 said:


> Hi, it is on the JMGO Tmall shop, so I'm not sure if it does qualify as TMall themselves or more as a reseller on Tmall...


JMGO is a certified seller on the Taobao market. That's why they are on Tmall and not Taobao. Tmall is their marketplace for larger, more respectable sellers.


----------



## steph71

JmGOUS said:


> Agree. Talk to TMall.


Yep, that should be the plan, now, the challenge is to find the link where to contact TMall, Google translate is not that helpful sadly. And will I be able to communicate in English or will have to google translate everything to Chinese?


----------



## jdiggy

After working with JMGO technical support for about a month now, they have realeased a new firmware that has my projector working now. I was very impressed with how many people they got involved to resolve the issue. Better support than I’ve gotten from many companies in the US.


----------



## jdiggy

crivmonbbb said:


> I mean U1 user manual


 There is no user manual that comes with the unit. If you let me know what size screen you are looking for I can give you dimensions from my unit. For 120” screen face of projector 25” from wall and picture starts 16-1/4” from bottom of projector. For 100” screen face of projector 21” from wall and picture starts 14-1/4” from bottom of projector. These dimensions are approximate.


----------



## jdiggy

One thing that I have noticed with the new firmware is that there is that the picture options menu no longer pops up when viewing hdmi input. There used to be a menu, pop up when you pressed the button with the three lines, where you could enable HDMI and other picture settings, but now nothing pops up when I press that button. Is anyone who has upgraded to the new firmware experienced this?


----------



## tohami1966

jdiggy said:


> One thing that I have noticed with the new firmware is that there is that the picture options menu no longer pops up when viewing hdmi input. There used to be a menu, pop up when you pressed the button with the three lines, where you could enable HDMI and other picture settings, but now nothing pops up when I press that button. Is anyone who has upgraded to the new firmware experienced this?


Try this
Press the middle lower row button , you can choose between HDMI 1& 2.
While still there you can press up then press right , here you can find the picture menu.
It worked with me like that.


----------



## steph71

So, the item is still advertised as out of stock and my shipment still pending.

I will try again to contact them tomorrow using the Alil M chat application. Fingers crossed.

The weird thing is that some other resellers in China seem to have in available...


----------



## simpleHT

Did you go to your account Order page to see if payment went thru or completed? If you paid with CC, the payment maybe denied due to card theft prevention.


----------



## steph71

simpleHT said:


> Did you go to your account Order page to see if payment went thru or completed? If you paid with CC, the payment maybe denied due to card theft prevention.


Hello Simple HT, I don't have any pending payment and the money was taken from my account over a month ago now. (11.11 Sales).

I don't know if during those sales they accepted more orders than they could produce projectors or if it is a logistic glitch which is now going forever...


----------



## steph71

So now, I've been told they can't deliver without a Chinese address.


----------



## JmGOUS

JmGO will not sell the Chinese versions outside of China. JmGO management will not allow it.


----------



## steph71

JmGOUS said:


> JmGO will not sell the Chinese versions outside of China. JmGO management will not allow it.


 I now have to find a trustworthy "parcel forwarding" company which can supply me with a domestic Chinese address.


----------



## tohami1966

steph71 said:


> I now have to find a trustworthy "parcel forwarding" company which can supply me with a domestic Chinese address.


I do have a trustworthy company which usually helps me in forwarding outside china , they are really good. I have dealt with them about 5 times before , never disappointed. When they receive the shipment, it will be at your door step in 7-15 days. They use DHL , Fedex , Aramex. Additionally, they can adjust the price to avoid most of the custom charges.


----------



## simpleHT

steph71 said:


> I now have to find a trustworthy "parcel forwarding" company which can supply me with a domestic Chinese address.


 Just an idea or two:
1. You can try Alibaba, but the price seems high.
2. If you planning to order the UST screen from China, the folks at the screen company might be able to help you out as well. I know the folks at XY Screens was willing to ship a XGIMI Lune 4k to me. Their quoted price is about $300-$400 more than JD or TMall price. Sill much cheaper than buying from Ebay. They seem to be trustworthy.



I was able to get my Lune 4k from Joy Buy before it went out of stock again. It is currently in transit.


----------



## steph71

Hi guys, I've tried a Taobao agent (BudyBuy), hoping they are reliable. I've already given their address to JMGO for the delivery to go.

As for XY Screens, I can confirm they are very helpful, I've just ordered a screen from them.


----------



## jdiggy

I bought my U1 through tmall using superbuy. Very easy, quick shipping. They even open the package, take photos, and remove the batteries that can not be shipped. I also ordered my 120” screen from xyscreens. Quick service and shipping. 

Just as a general review, my new setup has exceeded my expectations. Woodworking is one of my hobbies and I’ve even built a custom entertainment center to get the projector at an acceptable height. Everything looks great even though it’s installed in my living area and not in a dedicated theatre room. I can’t stop watching TV.


----------



## steph71

jdiggy said:


> I bought my U1 through tmall using superbuy. Very easy, quick shipping. They even open the package, take photos, and remove the batteries that can not be shipped. I also ordered my 120” screen from xyscreens. Quick service and shipping.
> 
> Just as a general review, my new setup has exceeded my expectations. Woodworking is one of my hobbies and I’ve even built a custom entertainment center to get the projector at an acceptable height. Everything looks great even though it’s installed in my living area and not in a dedicated theatre room. I can’t stop watching TV.


Hi Jdiggy, my Projector is on its way.

I did buy a 100'' screen from XYScreens, but can you tell me if it comes with fixations to hang it on the wall.

Thanks


----------



## jdiggy

steph71 said:


> jdiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my U1 through tmall using superbuy. Very easy, quick shipping. They even open the package, take photos, and remove the batteries that can not be shipped. I also ordered my 120” screen from xyscreens. Quick service and shipping.
> 
> Just as a general review, my new setup has exceeded my expectations. Woodworking is one of my hobbies and I’ve even built a custom entertainment center to get the projector at an acceptable height. Everything looks great even though it’s installed in my living area and not in a dedicated theatre room. I can’t stop watching TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jdiggy, my Projector is on its way.
> 
> I did buy a 100'' screen from XYScreens, but can you tell me if it comes with fixations to hang it on the wall.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Yes, it came with hardware for mounting.


----------



## Troy LaMont

@JmGOUS

You guys might want to rethink the pricing on the international S3 that's way too high now that LG and possibly Optoma has released comparable or better UST projectors for WAY cheaper! LG model is dual color laser for 3K!


----------



## ethan3686

Troy LaMont said:


> @JmGOUS
> 
> 
> 
> You guys might want to rethink the pricing on the international S3 that's way too high now that LG and possibly Optoma has released comparable or better UST projectors for WAY cheaper! LG model is dual color laser for 3K!


But LG isnt a 3D projector right? At least there is no mention of that.


----------



## bix26

ethan3686 said:


> But LG isnt a 3D projector right? At least there is no mention of that.




The Optoma P1 has 3D


----------



## steph71

At last, I have received my U1, will try to test it in the coming days, but may be a bit challenging with my XY Screen as it is set up for my Xiaomi UST. 

Not sure that the bottom of the picture will be at the same height.


----------



## Troy LaMont

ethan3686 said:


> But LG isnt a 3D projector right? At least there is no mention of that.


Not 100% because all of the specifications have not been released yet but the capability is there for 3D because of the DLP chip. But at the end of the day who's going to pay $1,500 EXTRA just for 3D?! 🤔 Plus you get better support from LG instead of JM Go I'm sure.


----------



## steph71

OK, so first impressions :

- bulkier than the Xiaomi
- slightly more noisy
- aiming higher than the Xiaomi, so can not stretch it to the full 100'' on my fix screen, but I'm planning to use it somewhere else where I will be able to fix the screen accordingly.
- only 2 HDMI plugs versus 3 for the Xiaomi.
- The remote has more option, even one for 3D

Now, I haven't found anywhere to switch Chinese to English or even to launch the latest update. This will be very challenging.


----------



## arekuczer

Good evening everybody. I'm new in this thread
I'm interested in buying this jmgo U1 4k projector. But my friend was telling me that this projector won't display play content from 4k blu-ray disc (in this case he's using Sony ubp X700) because of HDCP 2.2 issues. Is that true? Could someone gives some advice on this please? Cus no point for me of getting this projector even when I have a 4k uhd player
Thank you guys.


----------



## Troy LaMont

arekuczer said:


> Good evening everybody. I'm new in this thread
> I'm interested in buying this jmgo U1 4k projector. But my friend was telling me that this projector won't display play content from 4k blu-ray disc (in this case he's using Sony ubp X700) because of HDCP 2.2 issues. Is that true? Could someone gives some advice on this please? Cus no point for me of getting this projector even when I have a 4k uhd player
> Thank you guys.


The U1 is the Chinese version, the S3 is the international version which is sold outside of China. I'm not 100% sure on HDCP 2.2 but the Lune 4K doesn't support it, so I wouldn't be surprised if this one didn't either. Proceed with caution.

On another note, both LG and Optoma have announced their 4K UST laser projectors for the US market and are definitely cheaper and less worry (support, English menus, HDCP 2.2, etc) if you can wait I would recommend one of those options.


----------



## arekuczer

Thank you very much @Troy LaMont
I just watched the video clips from YouTube showing the one you mentioned. 
I guess LG and Optoma would be a better choice then.


----------



## schumy

Troy LaMont said:


> arekuczer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everybody. I'm new in this thread
> I'm interested in buying this jmgo U1 4k projector. But my friend was telling me that this projector won't display play content from 4k blu-ray disc (in this case he's using Sony ubp X700) because of HDCP 2.2 issues. Is that true? Could someone gives some advice on this please? Cus no point for me of getting this projector even when I have a 4k uhd player
> Thank you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> The U1 is the Chinese version, the S3 is the international version which is sold outside of China. I'm not 100% sure on HDCP 2.2 but the Lune 4K doesn't support it, so I wouldn't be surprised if this one didn't either. Proceed with caution.
> 
> On another note, both LG and Optoma have announced their 4K UST laser projectors for the US market and are definitely cheaper and less worry (support, English menus, HDCP 2.2, etc) if you can wait I would recommend one of those options.
Click to expand...

I used to own a 1080p Lune and now I am using a 4K Lune, based on my own testing and experience (as reported in the 4K Lune thread)，4K Lune supports HDCP2.2 (UHD bluray discs and 4K YouTube videos are played in 4K resultion). Cheers


----------



## Troy LaMont

schumy said:


> I used to own a 1080p Lune and now I am using a 4K Lune, based on my own testing and experience (as reported in the 4K Lune thread)，4K Lune supports HDCP2.2 (UHD bluray discs and 4K YouTube videos are played in 4K resultion). Cheers


YouTube doesn't need HDCP FYI. Do you have an Xbox One? Maybe post a screen shot showing where it says the display is HDCP compliant. If not that, then a screen shot from a PC connected would also show if the display is HDCP compliant.

Because official word from Lune says otherwise. 

Thanks.


----------



## schumy

Hi Troy, unfortunately I don't have an Xbox One or PC. I can provide a screen shot of my Sony x800 bluray player playing an official 4K UHD Blu-ray and the info confirms 4K. Few months ago, using the same disc and Blu-ray player with the 1080p Lune, it is downscaled to 1080p (but note that recently @adrift shows that 
his 1080p Lune can support HDCP2.2 contents). 

Also with my 1080p Lune, it could only accept YouTube videos up to 1440p but not 4K. 

Hope this helps. Cheers


----------



## qoopy

arekuczer said:


> Good evening everybody. I'm new in this thread
> I'm interested in buying this jmgo U1 4k projector. But my friend was telling me that this projector won't display play content from 4k blu-ray disc (in this case he's using Sony ubp X700) because of HDCP 2.2 issues. Is that true? Could someone gives some advice on this please? Cus no point for me of getting this projector even when I have a 4k uhd player
> Thank you guys.


 Greetings arekuczer.

1. This issue has been discussed at length in the thread. There is sufficient info available for you to make a decision if you care to read through the thread.

2. If you're interested in the Lune4K, you can take schumy's word on 4K UHD player support.


Best regards,


----------



## Troy LaMont

@arekuczer,

If it were me and my money, I wouldn't take the chance and you're not even guaranteed English menus without jumping through hoops. Your call.


----------



## steph71

Hi

Talking about English menus, anyone knows if there is a way to exactly do that?

On my Xiaomi, we could side load a apk which would translate or add the English version for some parts.


----------



## steph71

Hello guys, 

OK, I may have missed something in the settings as audio is concerned.

I've hooked up the projector to my Nvidia Shield TV. The problem I'm facing is that when playing movies/series from NetFlix in 5.1 mode the sound comes out distorted.

I know it doesn't come from the Shield TV, because when plugged to my Xiaomi Mi Projector, the sound is OK.


Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## steph71

Hello, recently after switching off my projector the led turns from white to red to indicate that the projector has been switched off and then after a few seconds, the led turns blue and the projector starts beeping for a few seconds but doesn't switch on.

Anyone knows what it means?

Thanks


----------



## JmGOUS

The blue light indicates the projector has paired with a Bluetooth device.


----------



## steph71

JmGOUS said:


> The blue light indicates the projector has paired with a Bluetooth device.


Thank you!


----------



## baracca

Does anyone know how to play 3D content on the U1? The 3D button on the remote doesn't do anything when I press it.


----------



## charles.alvarenga87

steph71 said:


> At last, I have received my U1, will try to test it in the coming days, but may be a bit challenging with my XY Screen as it is set up for my Xiaomi UST. Not sure that the bottom of the picture will be at the same height.


 Good evening! I bought a JMGO U1 but there is something wrong with it, it has image and sound. A technician told me that I need to the firmware to update it! Do you now how can I get it please?


----------

